# [Wet Thumb Forum]-To trenac



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

I live near Goldsboro and was noticing that you are from Greensboro. I was just at Aquamains last weekend. Is that the LFS you frequent?

If you are ever interested in trades, let me know.


----------



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

I live near Goldsboro and was noticing that you are from Greensboro. I was just at Aquamains last weekend. Is that the LFS you frequent?

If you are ever interested in trades, let me know.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Cichlidz







Yes, I spend all my money at Aquamains. Trades would be cool. Let me know the next time you are up this way.


----------



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

I'll be up there on August 5th for a meeting. I don't know what I have that you might want. Let me know what your tank setups are (size, plants, animals).

I have as of now on planted 46 with Petite anubius nana, Mayaca, Ludwigia glandulosa, Ammania gracilis, Narrow leaf java fern, glosso, Cyperus helferi, tiawan moss. 

Animals are: 1 Coral red pencil fish; Cherry shrimp, Amano shrimp, Rasbora het, ottos.

I also have a 75 with a sump that i'd like to sell if you know anyone.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi cichlidz, I sent you a PM.


----------

